# HTC + PlayStation = win!!



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

just caught this...
oh sure 99% of anyone loves XBox these days (in before wii fans), but admit it...PS was the first to toss Nintendo to the curb with stunning graphics and gameplay.

Imho HTC is the premier manufacturer of handsets.

this should rock.

XDA


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Whats this "playstation" you speak of?


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

WisePainter said:


> just caught this...
> oh sure 99% of anyone loves XBox these days (in before wii fans), but admit it...PS was the first to toss Nintendo to the curb with stunning graphics and gameplay.
> 
> Imho HTC is the premier manufacturer of handsets.
> ...


I didn't really have a preference for X-Box versus Playstation when I started shopping for a new system. The Playstation has the built in Blu-Ray player so that was the deciding factor in my going that way. No regrets - in fact I'm on my second one. We also got a Wii since my wife thought she'd enjoy doing the sports (bowling, golf, tennis) games. I rarely use it.


----------

